# iPod nano et Apple Music



## tristanWX (19 Mars 2017)

bonjour,
voila je viens de retrouver un iPod nano 7G
je voulais savoir comment mettre de la music dessus car j'ai un compte Apple Music 
en gros mes playlist de j'ai récupéré je lai voudrai sur iPod nano pour allez au sport mais comment faire car il n'est pas compatible Apple Music


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Impossible avec Apple Music


----------



## tristanWX (20 Mars 2017)

ok merci mais comment faire pour avoir la music dessus idem pour un iPod shuffle ??


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2017)

Idem pour un iPod shuffle  voir l'article ici


----------



## tristanWX (20 Mars 2017)

Merci


----------



## Ronald_Apple (30 Août 2017)

Je tente un up sur ce sujet. C'est toujours d'actualité ? Toujours impossible d'écouter les morceaux de Apple Music sur l'iPod Nano dernière génération ?


----------



## Anthony (30 Août 2017)

Toujours impossible.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (30 Août 2017)

Tristesse...

Merci pour ta réponse Anthony.


----------



## tristanWX (1 Septembre 2017)

merci bon je vais le garder en souvenir


----------



## Stiop (3 Septembre 2017)

C'est malheureusement une impossibilité qui durera, puisqu'Apple a récemment arrêté de vendre les iPod, effaçant tout espoir de mise à jour.


----------

